# Text in Spiralform



## ddbug (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
Ich versuche gerade verzweifelt einen Text in Spiral-form zu schreiben.
Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Juni 2003)

Nutz Illustrator ... in Photoshop wird das sehr schwierig ...


----------



## nanda (26. Juni 2003)

Zur Zeit kann man froh sein, wenn man mit PS überhaupt ein bißchen (kontrollierte) Bewegung in einen Text bekommt, geschweige denn einen Text in Spiralform. 

Vielleicht mit PS 8. Aber mit PS 7 oder früher, no chance.


----------



## ddbug (26. Juni 2003)

und wie geht das im illustrator?
Gruß


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (26. Juni 2003)

Wie das in Illustrator geht weiß ich nicht, aber mit Freehand geht es ganz einfach.

Spiralwerkzeug -> Spirale aufziehen -> Textwerkzeug -> Text schreiben -> Spirale und Text markieren -> Menü "Text" -> Mit Pfad verbinden

Fertig


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Juni 2003)

Im Illustrator funktioniert es so ...

"Spirale-Werkzeug" auswählen; Spirale erstellen;
"Pfadtext-Werkzeug" auswählen; auf die eben erstellte
Spirale klicken und Deinen gewünschten Text schreiben.

Danach kannst Du diesen Text bequem zu Photoshop 
exportieren ...


----------



## meurologic (13. Mai 2008)

*Text in Spiralform mit Freeware Inkscape*



ddbug hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Ich versuche gerade verzweifelt einen Text in Spiral-form zu schreiben.
> Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen?
> Viele Grüße


Das ist mit der Freeware Inkscape  sehr einfach 


Spirale mit Spiralen-Werkzeug erstellen
Text erzeugen
Text an Spirale entlanglaufen lassen ( ein Klick )
Eventuell Spirale und Text noch verändern
fertig :=)

Hab dazu ein kleines Tutorial geschrieben:
http://meurologic.wordpress.com/2008/05/13/text-in-spiralenform/


----------

